# Enterprise Java Beans



## klaus1 (26. Okt 2005)

Hi Leute!

Suche ein Buch zu Enterprise Java Beans, da ich dieses Thema im Rahmen meines Studiums als Seminararbeit bearbeiten muss.
Wichtig wäre die Archtiektur generell. Spezifisch Arbeit mit Java Beans usw.
Hätte jemand eine Buchempfehlung für mich?

LG, Klaus Schuster


----------



## krey (27. Okt 2005)

O`REILLY - Enterprise Java Beans


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2005)

Head First EJB


----------



## krey (27. Okt 2005)

Wo sind die Unterschiede von den Head First sachen zu den normalen büchern?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2005)

sind "kindischer", eher für den Erstkontakt bzw. für Einsteiger 

viel mehr Bilder, stark visuell und auf keinen Fall als Nachschlagewerk geeignet; versucht wird einfach mit allerlei graphischen und sonstigen Tricks "Konzepte" zu verdeutlichen

ist IMHO beim Head First EJB gut gelungen: weil die Materie relativ kompliziert ist eignet sich sowas um erst mal irgendwie in die Gänge zu kommen


----------



## klaus1 (30. Okt 2005)

Merkwürdig O'reilly - java beans befindet sich nicht in amazon.de ?!?

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das Thema aufbauen könnte? Dachte Beans wären nur eine einzige Technik, um diese einzusetzen?

LG, Klaus


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Okt 2005)

Enterprise Java Beans (EJB)

haben mit den guten alten angestaubten

Java Beans

absolut NICHTS zu tun, also aufpassen!


----------



## klaus1 (3. Nov 2005)

OK, OREILLY ist nicht schlecht!! SUPER DANKE!
Benötige nicht direkt für die Programmierung die Bücher, sondern um einen Aufbau wie folgt zu veranlassen:

1 - allgemeines Architekturbuch
2 - allgemeines EJB-Buch
3 - spezielles Architekturbuch mit EJB-Berücksichtigung
4 - spezifische Papers und Publikationen

Jemand eine weitere Buchempfehlung?
LG, Klaus


----------

